# Problem mit AX 1200



## Charcharias (20. November 2011)

wie aus dem threadnamen schon hervorgeht hab ich ein problem mit meinem ax1200 
mir ist heute morgen beim zocken von skyrim der pc einfach ausgegangen als ob man den schalter am NT umgelgt hätte.
danach ließ der pc sich normal starten, aber nach ca 10 -15 min ging er wieder aus.
dachte zunächst an ein lastproblem wobei das bei den 1,2 KW eig nicht möglich sein könnte.
die temps der cpu gpu usw sind auch in ordnung.

schlussendlich ging er mir dann auch im idle aufm desktop einfach aus und nach dem versuch ihn neu zu starten bei der eingabe des passworts

wollte mal fragen ob ich jetzt mal ne rma machen soll oder ob es evtl. noch einen anderen grund haben kann, dass der pc einfach ausgeht


----------



## Bluebeard (21. November 2011)

Kann auch andere Gründe haben!

Steckdosen direktbetrieb? = ist das Kabel am Netzteil richtig drinn und ohne Verlängerung in der Wandsteckdose direkt?

mal eine andere Wandsteckdose getestet um Hausnetzprobleme auszuschließen?

mal mit einem RAM Riegel allein getestet ?

Kann durchaus Mainboard oder Grafikkarte auch sein.


----------



## Charcharias (21. November 2011)

Hausnetz kann ich ausschließen da alle anderen geräte an der gleichen leitung/phase einwandfrei funktionieren. Werde mal noch den ram testen sonst qerd ich mal  das Nr vonmeinemvruder nehmen


----------



## Charcharias (22. November 2011)

so kann jetzt auch ram und graka ausschliessen, problem tritt auch mit anderer hardware auf.
versuche morgen mal n anderes NT und mal schauen ob´s dass dann ist oder ob ich weiter suchen muss


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2011)

Okay,

ansonsten einfach das Netzteil in die RMA schicken - da es ein AX1200 ist - bitte um erweiterte RMA.


----------



## Charcharias (6. Dezember 2011)

hat sich erledigt, hat sich rausgestell das sich vom 24-pin kabel ein pin etwas gelockert hatte und so ein wackelkontakt verursacht hatte


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, danke für das Feedback


----------

